# black rims



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

I saw a guy with black rims with a red lip. I've failed to find these anywhere. I was a very glossy black too. If anyone has any info where to look for these I'll be forever grateful. Thanks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think he did that custom.. 

i never seen any rim like that before.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I like that look but Im pretty sure its custom--Ive yet to see a company that offers them in that color combo....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

its quite easy I assure you, just sand down the rim, and then spray it like 50 times..


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

i have seen it, infact i saw it today. if you want info on the place pm me. it was a 5 star rim, however it was 5 lug. i havent seen it in 4 lug, but it may be avail. just let me know


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Where did you see the rims at


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

I've been looking for rims just like that. Unfortunately the closest thing i found was a set of Enkei RP-01 or something. They had a blue rim though. I'd probably would of taken them but they for a 240sx.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

there's a 3rd rx7 with black wheels w/ red lip in the latest import tuner mag.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Old 5 spoke wheels in that color combo were available from mugen...but that was for hondas. I have black wheels made by rota, weigh 12 pounds each


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

I'd like to see pics of of anyones b14 that has black rims, especially if its a 98 200SX SE


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

wes has a 200sx with black subzeros...I think there's still pics of it at his site.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh im 100% sure you can buy them because i saw them on my buddies eclipse but im not sure where, sorry but nice choice for the car


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks for the inputs. I'm going to the paint and auto body shop to have my rims Painted black with the red lip. It's going to be a high gloss black too, not that dull a$$ black I see sometime. They have done this quite a few times at this shop. All four rims for a hundred bucks total.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn i should get mine painted 2 i don't like my white rims!!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I want a set of these...but I cant find them anywhere.  http://www.kinesismotorsport.com/K28.htm#


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *damn i should get mine painted 2 i don't like my white rims!!!! *


I'll trade you for my rims. I have 17" silver enkei 10 spoke rims. When they get dirty, they become gun metal.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i might take mine to the shop this week...i hope it will only cost$100.00 to get them painted... maybe they can do a gunmetal...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I wish I had pics of my BSAs to show off. They're black with a chrome lip--I had to get rid of those DAMN white rims. They were such a PITA. Now with these rims I can take a paper towel and just wipe them down.

OFCOURSE I kinda miss the bling of the white--but I dunno once I saw three other cars (all HonDUHS) at my job all get white rims after I got mine I knew it was time for a change.....

My suggestion to any1 wanting black rims is to make sure they either have sum kinda of different lip or at least have high gloss finish....unless U really just want to look sleeper-dark


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah ,
i like the white on white look but don't want to clean my damn rims every three days........i gotta get something darker or just go with silver....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I think your gunmetal Idea would be good..... But damn $100 for all four sounds way too good to be true....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have to clean my rims as well about every 3 or 4 days. But i guess it is more noticeable on white. PLus i still have the added bonus of "gunmetal" rims.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*MP2050*

Where did you buy the wheels, and how much did they cost? I want black/silver too, but the weight issue always haunts me.  Price is a big issue too.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*HYere is a pic of my 16" adlers....*










I scotchbighted the hell out of these in my bathtub and taped off the outer lip. Painted them with a highgloss rustolium and had the center caps painted to match the color of the car. Wet sanded the lip with some fine sand paper to get out a few curb rubs and fallowed up with some mothers alum polish.... After 4 months and a couple track runs they still look great....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...I was saying to myself "who's this @$$ owning up to Syndicate Bro's car?"....then I read the signiture.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

andre said:


> *LOL...I was saying to myself "who's this @$$ owning up to Syndicate Bro's car?"....then I read the signiture.  *


LMAO....I was thinking the samne thing!!!

Oh and andre I got my rims off this kid that was desperate for money and needed to get rid of them--BUT they 17s and weigh like 17s


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn mine are 16's and weigh about 18 lbs a pop...
i am going to get rid of them and get some silver or balcks....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The black rim with the red lip are now discontinued. I think they were the Konig "Impacts". A guy had them on his red del sol at a show I entered. I'll post a pic when I get home to make sure it's the same rim being talked about.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U would think more than one company would make this design--I like it so much I was considering painting my car red just so I could have a reason to ge this style rim-


----------

